# .
-  -   
    "   ...."
   - 

2. ,         ,     40        , 56   ( ,    )  25       ( ,      ),            ,   ,   ,      .

( .  .   10.07.2002 N 40)



3.       :

*     I / II , /   ,    ,      -;

( .  .   10.07.2002 N 40)*

       2005-2007 .
  2- ,    -  ,  ,   .. 73.4 .. 
 . 17.4 ..      -    ? ..,       ,      ? 
  - ,     ,      ,       .
     ,   .  1999    ,   .  2000      ,  .     ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## zas77

> 2000      ,


 ,    -     :Wow:  (     ).
       .      .

----------


## Lisaya

,  .   ,,.   ,       100%,  60, 80  ..         .     100 %,                   .    ,   100%,  ,  ,   1 
  ,"      ....."    -    .    .
 ? 100%    , .

----------

m'm -  ,      ,     :
(*)     11  1998  N 6 "    "   ,       14  2006  N 29 @        @,      . 
 ,

----------


## Lisaya

,   .
 ,  ,  80%   (        , -  ),    100%.  100%     100%  .       ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

:Frown: (( 
  : ,    ....

----------


## Lisaya

,        
  ,    ,   ,        , 100%  ,     2002 ,2002, 2003,2004,2005     ,        ,

----------


## Lisaya

-            ,     ( ).   ,"   ....."

----------

,  .  .     ,    .           . 

                                                           8


                                                 6  2005 
                                                              N 983-

                              ,

              ,


     1.           
        (  ,  

    ) :
     -     - 33   
  ;
     -  ,       -  42    
   ;
     -  ,        -  18  
        .
     2.   ( )      


          7
   ,       
.

        ( )  ,

 :
     -    ;
     -    ;
     -  -    18   ,  
  ;
     -  ,  ,    ;
*-  ,    / ;*
     -  ,    /   
       16 ;
     -   ,    ;
     -         ,      

;
     -  ,        ,    
      ;
     -    ,               ,
    .

----------


## zas77

> 8      6  2005  N 983-


 *m'm*, 
     ?

----------


## Lisaya

,      .

----------


## zas77

> .


    .  :yes:  
     ,           .

----------


## Lisaya

,   


> . 17.4 ..

----------


## aquamarin

, , ,     -   "   "  - "   .. -  ." - 691 . (  21,02  1 . ),  ,    "   .." - 615 .(  8,20   1 . ) 

        -    ""?        ?


 6  2005 
N 983- ( 9):

"          
     ( )  ,

 :

-    ,   

;"

       ?
  ,   !

----------


## Lisaya

2005 , ,   .   2010 ,     ,  ,    -    ,  .

----------


## 7272

> ?
>   ,   !


    1  2009          10.12.2008 N 1112-.

   ..   .         .      .     9,00  22,92 .

----------


## Lisaya

,     ,      .

----------


## 7272

15.  ,     ,   ,       22,92 .,  9,00 .     .            .          .                ,    .

----------


## Lisaya

,,      100%

----------


## 7272

,           40%   .   ,      ..     100%  -     .

----------


## 7272

:
http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/494144/cat/86/

         ,        1  2012            . ,         , ,   ,      .

     ,                .    ,       ,           .             - .  ,       2011 ,       :     ,     .    ,        2010    4050%. 

   ,  ,   15 .    147  ,        .  1046        ,       ,      300%.   -   ,        ,   ,             ,      ,        .                 ,    - .

            ,         100-        .      ,              .   ,          .    ,                  ,  1  2011  1  2012-.

,      .       ,        ,    .     .            ,                  ,         (           ). 

,   ,        .    , ,  ,     ,    ,    Ȼ          .       ,      .   ,      ?    .

           ,       ,         .       .        ,    ,  ,    Ȼ.                 .  ,              ,     ,           .       ,     ,  ,    ,    .

----------

,    )))
         ...   ,        
  ,        .       
 ,            ,     .  (  ,     . )
  -   
     ...  , , 
 , - ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

.    .  ,      .. ..       ,       .           .     ,     .

----------

,   -  ,  - ...      ,     ...      :Smilie: 

        ...      ...  , 
       ...     ,     ...    ,   ...      ,       :Smilie:

----------


## 7272

?

----------

, - 250 .  . -   
  ,       ...    -  
      ... ,        ...  ,   ,      
,        ,   ,              ...     ...
        ...      ,   ,       ...   ,     

       ...     ...     ...
    ,   -   :Smilie: 
,         

          ,         
  ,       (  - -)       
   )))

----------

,    -  )))
 -
     ,

----------


## 7272

,    !

----------

,       27  1999 . N 360 "      -    . ",    :

8.     ( ,    )    
  ,    :
-    ;
-    ;
-     -     18 ;
-  ,  ,    ;
-  ,    / ;
-  ,    /           16
;
-   ,    ;
-   ,         
;
-  ,   ,       
,  .. .
**               ,    .     -    ** ,    ,  ,     ,  ,     ,     .

       2007 ,        ,       ,       .     ,     .    . .

      ,   ,   ,         ?  :Smilie:

----------

,             

      ,   ,   7     :Smilie:

----------


## aquamarin

> 9,00  22,92 .


  ,    -      :Wow:

----------


## Lisaya

- ,      3  100%

----------


## _

7272  
    9,00  22,92 .

,  ,      9 .      22,92 .?

 :Frown:   , , 46   ,  ,    9,00???

----------

*_*,    ,    
   ?
 ,     40 .   9,00 .   6 .   22,92 .

----------


## _

33  + 7   = 40      22,92.
 :Redface:

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,      9 .      22,92 .?


      ,         ,      22,92-9,00  .       .           ,       . 

    ,  .,          .

----------


## _

,                 9,00 .

----------


## 7272

?     ?

----------


## _

,

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------


## _

> ,  .,          .


          ,   ,        22,92-9,00     9,00?

       ,   22,92  ,     (      9,00)       ?

----------


## 7272

,   9,00
            9,00;         9,00/22,92;        9,00;   22,92,      .         :
1.    - 22,92
2..   - 9,00
3..      - 9,00/22,92
     ,   .

----------


## _

> 9,00/22,92;


     ?

----------


## 7272

*  .*        .     .   .


> _,    ,    
>    ?
>  ,     40 .   9,00 .   6 .   22,92 .


   .

----------


## ogold

:    ,   22,92.       (  .)?

----------

*ogold*, , .        .     .   ,       .

----------


## Matic

.   100     .     ()   (     ).          9 ,    -  22.

 2010            ,   -   .     -      .

----------


## 7272

1  2009 . N 1294-

  ,     -
    2010 

( .   
 02.02.2010 N 84-,  04.05.2010 N 371-)
 14


 1  2009 . N 1294-

,

   ,     


1.                 (  ,               ) :
-     - 33      ;
-  ,    , - 42      ;
-  ,      , - 18          .
2.   ( )                             7         .

----------


## Matic

7272,  , , .       .       ,    . .

PS       . 18*4=72  18*4 + 7*4=100?
PPS       ,        ?

----------

> PS       . 18*4=72  18*4 + 7*4=100?
> PPS       ,        ?


18*4+7*4
      ( ), ..  (),   , :
(18+7)*4
 ,   (, )

----------


## Matic

> 18*4+7*4
>       ( ), ..  (),   , :
> (18+7)*4
>  ,   (, )


, ,    .   ,     .     ()  ,   ,     ,      .         ?

33+7=40  9,   23

(18+7)*4=100  9,   23

(18+7)*5=125  9,   23 (,   , -)

----------

> (18+7)*4=100  9,   23

----------


## 7272

.       ,       


> (18+7)*4=100  9,   23


 23-9   .

----------


## Matic

-,      ,        -  ,     ?
(33+7)  (18+7)*4?

----------


## 7272

,  


> (18+7)*4

----------


## Matic

!

----------

,    ,   ...
,     ,    ,   ""  ,    "".
 ""   . ,       .
   (  ),   ""   .
...
-  :yes:

----------


## Geg3

1., ,         -        . ?
2.         ?
:
-        .,
-   ( ),
-   - ???

----------


## Lisaya

> 2.         ?
> :
> -        .,
> -   ( ),
> -   - ???


 ,   ,     .  .     ?

----------


## alisa2011

, .
         .   38 . 
,  2-     
      ?
      50% ?

 33 ?   38?
.

----------


## 7272

-      ,       .   - .    . .      33 .

----------


## alisa2011

. ..       ?

13.  ,   - ,     50      ,     ,    ...
14.  ,  ,       ,             .

    - ?
 17 N 181-  24  1995         
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...78260;p=1#p325
http://www.consultant.ru/online/base...LAW;n=75542#p8

    (   ,        ),             ,               .

----------


## alisa2011

> -      ,       .   - .    . .      33 .


, .
,    .    . 
   ,  .     ,      *  ,  * .       ,       .

         ?
.

----------


## 7272

.
  ,             .        ,        .

----------


## ogold

,      ,   !.
  .   -   -50%

----------

( . )    ,    ( . )

----------

> ...


...()  .  ""  (), ...

----------

))

----------

> ))


  :   .  -   ...   .

----------


## alisa2011

> :   .  -   ...   .


 -  !
      .     -           
http://www.subsident.ru/info/25/159  -         ,   "         ,        , ** : -    ; -    ; ...."
   ?

----------


## 7272

-     ?

----------


## alisa2011

> -     ?


   .          ,     -    ,  ,  ,     - ?      ,   -. 
,   ,     .




> , .
>          .   38 . 
> ,  2-     
> *      ?*
>       50% ?
> 
> * 33 ?   38?*
> .


  "".
     ?    ?

----------

*alisa2011*,    38

----------


## alisa2011

,  . 
  ,   .

----------

*alisa2011*,       ?

----------


## alisa2011

> *alisa2011*,    38


       33 ..  5 . - .
   -   5 .     (  ).


50%  (10,80 * *38*)
   50%  *33* .,  5 . -   .  

 ?

----------


## alisa2011

> *alisa2011*,       ?


 ,   .

----------

.   33 .  (  ,    )

  ,   
   22,92 .  1 .  ,    

       07.12.2004 N 850- (.  22.06.2010) "              " - .. 1.1  2.6

----------

> 50%  *33* .,  5 . -


      ,

----------


## alisa2011

> .   33 .  (  ,    )
> 
>   ,   
>    22,92 .  1 .  ,    
> 
>        07.12.2004 N 850- (.  22.06.2010) "              " - .. 1.1  2.6





> ,


!  . .. ,    -    .     
50%  (10-80*33) + (10-80*5)  - ?
  .   .

----------

> .. ,    -


  ,  ,  
   .         38 .   
     ,

----------

:
1.     */*
2.       */*
3.   
).      */* (  )
-  **,       :
 33 2   
 42 2     
 18 2       
-  **,      . 
       33 2,     , , 30 2. ..    30 2. 
     ,     (..2)
).   */* (   )
  .
-  **,         .     (     ).
    ()       /. 
              .
-  **,  ()       
4.   ()  %%
5.                 .
6.       ( ):
- /
- 
- 
- 
...

----------

:     .

1. : ?  (, ,  ...) 
2. 
3.   38- .
...

0. 
1.  .   ( ?)
2.   .     
3.  
...
    ,   ...

----------


## alisa2011

> :     .


,     .      -   .  .
,    ,      .   ,  .

     ,         (    38 .)
      ,  -    (33 .)        .

*     !*  -!      . *  -   .*  , -       , -         !  . 
, ,    ? (  ).     ,   **      -    ,   .   ... ,    .
,      ,          .   ,  ,    .
 . *      50%   * .  .  -  ,   .

----------

#62:



> 13.  ,   - ,     50      *,    * ,    ...


  /  ( ).
, ,     ,   ...  ..

----------

*alisa2011*,  .   -   ,   - .   .  ,           .
   .            ,           .
    .    ,    .    -.
    ,    82.    ,      ..

----------


## irina200656

*7272*,     .    44.8 . ..   ,  .          55 .,     ,  .    .

----------


## 7272

.      :
1 .  33 ..
2 .  42 ..
3     18 ..  .

         .             .     ,     .

----------


## irina200656

,     44.8 ..  ,  .   14,93 .   8.78,  29,86     19.51., . ,-       .  55.5  .         .    .  . .

----------


## irina200656

*7272*,  ,     44.8 .,   ,  .         14,93 .   8,78, 29,86 .   19,51.
  .,          55,5 ..      ,    .,,. .

----------


## ogold

?-             -.

----------


## Lisaya

,    100 % ,  60, 80,90.     ,      *irina200656*,       ?

----------


## 7272

,    19,51  8,78     .  ,              .    ,         , ..           ,         .   14,93 ..   ?

----------


## 7272

,    ,       .

----------


## irina200656

*7272*, !  .     .   44.8 -  ,  .      .   55.5  -    .     1\2  ,    .       .  .

----------

,    ,      , ,   ..


   ,      , ..     ,

----------


## irina200656

.    ,   ,     ,   1\2 .      .

----------

- ,   
     ,

----------


## irina200656

**,! .         ,  ,   .    1\2 .        .  ?

----------

*irina200656*,       ,        , 
   40 .

----------


## 7272

, ..      .

----------

*7272*,   .       ,   ..
     ,

----------


## 7272

,                 .     .

----------

*7272*,          
         ,

----------


## 7272

.           .        , ,  " "   .          , ..          ,      .         ,                 .         ,            .
..     ,           ,      .

----------

*7272*,      ? )

----------


## 7272

,  , ..       ,            ,    ,          .   ,          ,       ,     .

----------

,     .   ,

----------


## 7272

.   ,     100  (  ),    .            
.76 .86  90 000        
.76 .86  10 000          
.51 .76 90 000   
.51 .76          10 000  
     76    ,      .    ,   ?

----------



----------


## 7272

..                  ?
                  ?

----------

*7272*, ,      ))
   ,      
   ?       ,  - ,        
,         ))

----------


## Lisaya

> ? )


   ?   ,      ?
 -       .

----------

*m'm*, ,       ?
      ,                


      1-         
    ,        1-  ,

----------


## 7272

> ?


 .



> 1-


         1 ,      ? (  )

----------


## Lisaya

,        ,    ,  .

----------


## 7272

,      .   **         .

----------

,          :Smilie:

----------

*7272*,    ))
   -? ,       ...     ...
    24,53 .   (- ,   -   ),         ...    
,    ,

----------


## 7272

> -?


               .            .      -   .

----------

*7272*,    ,

----------


## 7272

.

----------

